# Curious about Kinsky Horses



## zaraanne (18 November 2008)

I recently had the pleasure of visiting a yard containing several Kinsky horses. Having not known much about them, I was very impressed, they were just beautiful.


Just posting as I'm curious... are there top level Kinsky horses out there competing? Googled them, and the only thing I could really find out about them is they're history, and there don't seem to be many around.

What kind of qualities, and breed traits do they have etc....???

Think I'm becoming a bit of a fan


----------



## Hanovarian Mare (18 November 2008)

Hello,

Kinsky horses were true performance and sport horses, and very versatile. They were used for show jumping, endurance, racing, dressage, all sorts really. Like with all socialist countries, the studs were dissolved by people who did not understand what value they had. Where did you find Kinsky horses?  

I have a licenced stallion who carries Kinsky blood, and is by Garut Humbursky who was a true performer and according to the German Horse Federation the most successful palomino stallion ever - and was honoured for his rideability, honesty and his intelligence. But he is not competing any more, he must be around 20 years old now.

There are not many pure Kinsky horses competing any longer I believe, as they have been mostly absorbed into other breeds. But they are a great example of top Eastern European breeding.  I find their history very intriguing myself and would be grateful for any other info you can share.


----------



## Rollin (18 November 2008)

Very interested.  Explan please what is a Kinsky horse, where from, what height, special characteristics etc??


----------



## firm (18 November 2008)

I don't know many in the UK competing but there are probably just a handful here. I have a  Kinsky broodmare who I think is fab 
	
	
		
		
	


	




    They tend to be a more refined/hot type of WB.

In the UK Markyz Kinsky was a successful eventer and Heimdals Hamlet is  I think  competing/training in dressage.

Could you pm me the yard as I would love to know where there are more I can see


----------



## zaraanne (19 November 2008)

Re: Very interested. Explan please what is a Kinsky horse, where from, what height, special characteristics etc?? 


They are warmblood type horses that originated from Czechoslovakia. Mainly Palamino or variations of. But can come in black on occasions. from about 15.2, and can go to 17.0hh + (again I think 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Very pretty refined heads, (some almost dished looking.

All in all a very striking, good looking horse, that appears to have the athletism for a compitition horse to boot. (some of my info my be a little off, just going on what I've found). But nevertheless having seen them, they are most definately worth a look.


----------



## flyingcolors (19 November 2008)

The Kinsky horses have been created - the stud book - by Count Kinsky due to his TB mare Themby having a Palomino foal by a TB stallion and their JC refusing this foal papers as they did think it was not a TB sire, so he created his own stud book. They were bred to perform in hunting, eventing and for the Pardubice Steeplerace, not for dressage.

The last years they were mainly bred for color only unfortunately and much sportive influence got lost therefore. They are still great leisure horses and good for hunting, but dressage ones you will find very rare as the big movement is not what they have. The before mentioned Hamlet is a true exception as he is doing really well in your country. They can also be very stubborn at times. I had some myself. They come in all colors not only in Palomino. There are a lot of them in UK now.


----------



## firm (19 November 2008)

There is  a Czech dressage Young Rider  who  competes internationally on her Kinsky. Some lovely pics here.  The dark bay is also a Kinsky.    
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.lpdressage.cz/kone.html



Here are some pics of my mare. She is 14 now.


----------



## flyingcolors (19 November 2008)

@ firm

Your mare is a real lovely model of a Palomino Kinsky horse.


----------



## firm (19 November 2008)

Thank you FC


----------



## htobago (19 November 2008)

What a beautiful mare! And that looks like a very nice foal too - is it by a Kinsky stallion?


----------



## flyingcolors (19 November 2008)

No that foal is by a very nice leopard Knabstrupper stallion although my favorite on that stud farm is Xhogun!


----------



## Rainbowrider (19 November 2008)

www.lillingstone.co.uk

This is a yard down the road from me.  They have a stallion (Hamlet, mentioned above), and at least one Kinsky mare, maybe more.  They have bred some foals as I saw them while I was there looking at a horse for sale.  Not sure if they will be for sale though.


----------



## flyingcolors (19 November 2008)

Huuu, there are lots of mistakes on that website. He is a Czech WB with Czech papers and also a Czech brand and was never branded Zangersheide or ZfDP and the ZfDP is not Zangersheide either. He is in the stallion book 2 of ZfDP and his foals can get ZfDP passports therefore but he is not approved with ZfDP. It may be good someone would tell that lady she should correct her details.


----------



## volatis (19 November 2008)

flyingcolors, I think the owner seems to think ZfDP is the Zangersheide stud book. 
Worrying if she is claiming he is approved ZfDP if he is only registered with them, but even worse if he in fast has a Czech brand.


----------



## zaraanne (19 November 2008)

Just to clarify. 

This yard www.lillingstone.co.uk was NOT the place I was talking about in my original post.


----------



## magic104 (20 November 2008)

A bit more about him on this link
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl...en%26rls%3DIBMA,IBMA:2006-05,IBMA:en


----------



## ColourFan (23 November 2008)

A beautiful Kinsky cremello stallion standing in the Netherlands is Baron.  (Although I think he is perlino instead of cremello).
A link to his page: http://www.kinskystable.nl/paarden/hengst/baron.html
http://www.kinskystable.nl/
Lots of nice pics of his foals under 'nakomelingen'


----------



## eventrider23 (23 November 2008)

I also believe that Cruisline's stunning young Buckskin stallion is part bred Kinsky from the dam line


----------



## cruiseline (24 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I also believe that Cruisline's stunning young Buckskin stallion is part bred Kinsky from the dam line 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep you are correct his dam line carries Kinsky blood, it is where he gets his colour from


----------



## jaffs (24 November 2008)

Don't know much about the line.
But 'Curious Kinsky' is a fab name for an offspring!


----------



## Rainbowrider (24 November 2008)

Interesting.  I had the whole lecture on him, saying he was a rare purebred Kinsky!  I'd be interested in more info, as there are obviously a lot of people in my area that could be being mis-lead.


----------



## flyingcolors (25 November 2008)

He is a Kinsky, but that is also a Czech WB. The Kinskys are in the Czech WB book.


----------



## firm (26 November 2008)

Thanx HTobago &amp; FC for your lovely comments.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





There is another Kinsky stallion as well advertised at Twemlows, Perlino Kinksy 

http://www.stallionai.com/pages/templates/pages.asp?articleid=246&amp;zoneid=9


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (29 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
There is  a Czech dressage Young Rider  who  competes internationally on her Kinsky. Some lovely pics here.  The dark bay is also a Kinsky.    
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.lpdressage.cz/kone.html



Here are some pics of my mare. She is 14 now.   



















[/ QUOTE ]

Wow A is looking fab now... A complete contrast to the 9yr old skinny thing I bought.

Her two foals look great too. Your doing a wonderful job with her.


----------

